# GTA Reefer's Roadtrip II.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I. - Tentative Date = Saturday, September 8th, 2012 This will most likely coincide with various incoming shipments from Indo, Aussie, Tonga of various LFS. First come, first served. Drop me a line if you're interested. Those that were on the previous trip will be rotated so that others will have an opportunity. If space is available; you'll be contacted.

No planned road trips this long weekend. I have every intention of being exceptionally hungover for the majority of it. 

Itinerary is flexible and I can try to accommodate special requests/destinations within reason. Pick-up/Drop Off - Ideally at Finch Station or Yorkdale Station. Both are TTC and GO accessible. Alternatives can be arranged. No promises.

Token $10/person. If necessary; bring containers for your potential purchases.

P.S. - Frequent bathroom breaks - not a problem 






Cheers.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Saturday, September 8th, 2012*

Just a reminder for those that are interested. PM or e-mail me. Those that have contacted me last week should have received a response. Cheers.

Tentative Itinerary:

SUM
Reefquarium (If he's open)
NAFB
The Coral Reef Shop
Advanced Reef Aquatics (if there is a new shipment in)
RR
AK
Others by request.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Taipan,
I'm coming if there is still a space for me


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

You were one of the first to respond last week. Your spot is saved.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I. - A couple of spots have opened up this evening......

SUM = Sri Lanka
Reefquarium (If he's open)
NAFB = Indo
The Coral Reef Shop (Last Week's Shipment)
Advanced Reef Aquatics = Indo
RR = Australia
AK
Others by request.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Roadtrip II - Cancelled.....*

Low participation. No worries. Life Happens.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

hey taipan, did reef raft get aussie fish or just corals?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Uncertain....I may veture out later. I'll get back to you.


----------

